
Deadspin pivots to non-sports coverage as owners demand shift to sports - moltensodium
https://twitter.com/AndyBCampbell/status/1189215243454636032
======
exogeny
Deadspin, on it's own, was and is a profitable vertical. This story is
completely about mismanagement and an unbelievably dumb calculation of
believing the strength of a media brand is unrelated to its contributors.
Further, don't ever confuse private equity for something more than it is: in
nearly all cases, it's designed to suck out blood, saddle it with debt, and
leave things in ruins. Ask Sears.

Please read this for more background: [https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/the-
adults-in-the-room-183...](https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/the-adults-in-
the-room-1837487584)

It's an absurd and ridiculous shame what is happening to them, and while I
know this is HN and HN is connected to YC, that thin-skinned vampire Thiel is
at lease partially to blame.

~~~
linksnapzz
"Partially to Blame"

Blame is the wrong word I think...I would say "partially to thank" for ridding
the media world of Nick Denton's coin-op libel mill, which had been tempting
fate for years.

------
raydev
Good on the journalists still there.

What's crazy about this situation is that the site was already successful.
Some rich people bought a website with an audience so they could extract money
from it, but apparently didn't understand the concept of "devoted team."

